# New to the Forum



## shscaptain1234 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi There,

I found this forum by good ol' google. My husband and I have only been married since May. I found out last week that he cheated on me before we got married for about three months with the same girl...he ended it a month before we got married. 

I am all those emotions like sad, angry and confused.

We started counseling this week at his suggestion. I just want to know that someone thinks I'm not stupid for trying to make things work. None of my friends are really married..so they don't know what to say to me.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I dont think that you are stupid at all. If you really love someone you forgive them! what did he do? and how did you find out? did you know the girl?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

If it was his suggestion that you both go to counseling i think that is a really good sign. i dont think you are stupid for trying to work it out.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

It can end well.....my marriage is proof.....journey was tough, we learned a lot, and are much better then before.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

You are not stupid and the emotions you are going through are normal. It is a long road after an affair but you should always try.

draconis


----------

